# VoIP Problem



## GeCKo1234 (4. Februar 2006)

Hi,
also ich hab ein Problem mit meinem VoIP von 1und1.

Die Situation:
Ich habe einen 1und1 Anschluss DSL2000 mit VoIP.
Als Hardware wurde mir die Fritz Box Fon WLan 2 geliefert.
An diese Fritz Box möchte ich mein altes ISDN Telfon (Sinus 300i) anschließen und damit über VoIP telefonieren.
Ich möchte aber weiterhin unter meiner alte Festnetznummer erreichbar sein.
Deshalb habe ich meine Festnetznummer bei 1und1 registrieren lassen.

Jetzt ist es aber so:
Raustelefonieren geht wunderbar, beim ampfänger wird auch meine Telefonummer angezeit.
Aber angerufen werden kann ich nicht, das Telefon reagiert nicht auf eingehende anrufe.
Hab mir auch schon eine etxra VoIP Nummer von 1und1 eingerichtet, damit läuft alles perfekt, abe rich würde gerne alles mit meiner alten Nummer machen.

Hab ich was vergessen ein zu stellen, eventuell an der FritzBox oder am ISDN Telefon?
Kann mit einer weiterhelfen?

Danke
GeCko


----------



## Kleini (18. April 2006)

Hallöle! Habe ein recht ähnliches Problem. Habe 1&1 DSL2000 mit der FritzBox Fon 5050. Die FritzBox ist über LAN mit meinem Rechner verbunden, das Problem tritt aber auch auf, wenn der Rechner aus ist (also denke ich mal, dass die Verbindung zum Rechner keine Rolle spielt). Mein Telefon (ist ein ganz einfaches Telefon mit Tonwahlverfahren und Strippe) hängt direkt an der Anlage. Das Ganze hängt an einem analogen Telefonanschluss und ich habe ebenfalls meine alte Festnetzrufnummer als Internetnummer freigeschalten. Ich kann wunderbar raus telefonieren (LED "Internet" leuchtet dann). Wenn allerdings jemand versucht mich anzurufen, klingelt mein Telefon (juhuu), die LED "Festnetz" leuchtet (scheint auch o.k. zu sein) aber ich höre nur ein Besetzt Zeichen, während beim Anrufer weiterhin ein Freizeichen ertönt. Hat irgendwer eine Ahnung, was da schief läuft? Kann es sein, dass ich auf der Fritz Box noch irgendwelche Ports freigeben muss, falls ja, welche und wie geht das? Wäre für Tipps wie immer sehr dankbar. MfG Kleini 

Noch ein Nachtrag: Ich komme dem Problem (glaube ich) so langsam auf die Schliche. Habe gerade Internet-Telefonie abgeschalten, Effekt kein Lebenszeichen im Telefon; habe dann versucht mein Telefon direkt an den Telefon-Anschluss vom Splitter anzuschließen, Effekt Telefonleitung tot!; direkt an der Telefondose konnte ich meinem Telefon auch kein Lebenszeichen entlocken. Kann es sein, dass mein Festnetz-Anschluss lahm liegt und nur noch das DSL-Signal durch die Leitung kommt? Wie geht denn sowas? Auf jeden Fall würde es erklären warum ich telefonieren kann (VoIP, also Internet) aber zu mir vom Festnetz keiner durchkommt.

O.k.. Letzter Nachtrag (=die Lösung?). Habe mich jetzt mit der T-Com in Verbindung gesetzt und siehe da, die haben tatsächlich einen Fehler bei sich gefunden. Morgen im Laufe des Tages soll's dann gerichtet werden.


----------



## sip-uri (26. Juni 2006)

GeCKo1234 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Aber angerufen werden kann ich nicht, das Telefon reagiert nicht auf eingehende anrufe.


Diese Rufnummern sind nicht "echt". Das heisst, die registrierte Festnetzrufnummer signalisiert Anrufe immer über den normalen Festnetzanschluss. Ausser, die werden über den den selben Provider per Voip angerufen. 

Wer allerdings immer aus allen Netze erreichbar sein will, wird um eine richtige Festnetznummer nicht vorbei kommen. Neben Voxbone (teuer aber komfortabel) kann man auch bei http://sip-uri.de (sehr preiswert, Ableger von voipstation.de) Festnetznummern direkt auf eine SIP-URI routen lassen. Diese SIP-URI kann sogar eine dyndns-Adresse sein, die direkt in eine Fritzbox oder auf ein dyn-fähges IP-Telefon verweist. So kann man sogar ganz ohne Provider auskommen. Das Ganze ist natürlich auch für Betreiber eines Asterisk- oder SER-Servers äusserst interessant.


----------

